# Light timing



## puffdog (Nov 9, 2011)

I have always done lighting 24hrs for veg and 12/12hrs for flowering, can they be changed at all. I have a small personal system for myself, 3 to 4 plants at a time in veg stage with 3 40 cfls and 2 22 cfls in a 3'x3'x5' box and they grow like crazy. then I move them to a reg size closet with one 500 hps for flowering. Can I change my light and dark times while flowering to say 8-10 hrs of light and 14-16 hrs of dark to save on electric cost? And same with veg say 6 hrs off and 18 hrs on? would seem to be closer to real night and day would it not?

thanks ahead of time


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 9, 2011)

the veg you can change but not the flower.

changing the veg will not save you money, if it does it will be pennies.


----------



## Hick (Nov 10, 2011)

According to studies, nearlly twice as much thc is produced under 12/12 than under 10/14.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 10, 2011)

> Can I change my light and dark times while flowering to say 8-10 hrs of light and 14-16 hrs of dark to save on electric cost?



You can but your plants/buds will suffer badly. 
During veg you will experience stretch and will have to be in veg longer in order to get the same size plants as 24/7
For flower you will get _less_ thc production and most likely light, wispy buds.

Why worry about $0.02 when you are saving $100's by not having to buy it. :confused2:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 10, 2011)

What wattage is your light and are you sure that it is 500W as HPS is not made in a 500W size?

Your lights can not be costing you hardly anything at all to run every month with the small wattages you are using.  IMO, it is false economy to try and get away with less than 24/7 and 12/12.  Your yield is going to suffer huge amounts and you can't possible save more than about $10 or so a month.


----------



## puffdog (Nov 16, 2011)

thanks all, 
to be honest it's been 6 yrs or so since I tried to grow inside so I maybe wrong about the hps but it doesn't matter I got enough weed with that first time grow to last me and the wife 10 months of non stop usage, so not complaining about that.  Just was seeing if anything has changed.

As to saving $10, my paychecks aren't what they were back then so yeah saving $10 would be nice especially since winter is right around the corner. But I will take the better bud anytime. 

thanks again


----------



## Couchlocked (Nov 26, 2011)

I would suggest backing your lights down from 24/0 to 12/12. I think the rule of thumb is under 15 minutes a day. I have an electronic CAP timer that I program once each week as I take the plant down in the cycle. Hick is correct, there are diminishing returns with lighting.


----------



## crisw69 (Dec 20, 2011)

i veg mine for 17 hours, they grow great and very are healthy.


----------



## Growdude (Dec 20, 2011)

crisw69 said:
			
		

> i veg mine for 17 hours, they grow great and very are healthy.


 
Pls post pics.


----------



## Dr.Drow (Dec 20, 2011)

Running your washing machine for 3 hours costs roughly the same as running a 600 hps all month on 12/12. I try to keep bills low myself, but Id sooner tell the wife to cut back on laundry then to take away light from my girls.


----------

